# Hyper-Calvinism and John Gill by Curt D. Daniel



## Mayflower (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone famair with : Hyper-Calvinism and John Gill by Curt D. Daniel ?

I heard that this book which is against the teachings of Gill, any thoughts ?


----------

